# Great link about sword making.



## DeLamar.J (Jun 28, 2004)

I am new to swords and this article really opened my eyes about alot of things, and I hope it is helpful to others.

http://www.swordforum.com/sfu/primer/thebest.html


----------



## Blindside (Jun 28, 2004)

Well, the link didn't work for me, but Swordforum is a great resource.  Just be sure to read the various primers and information areas before asking questions.  Oh, and using the search function on the forum can answer some of your questions as well.

I learned (and am still learning) alot from that site.

Lamont


----------



## ppko (Jun 28, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I am new to swords and this article really opened my eyes about alot of things, and I hope it is helpful to others.
> 
> http://www.swordforum.com/sfu/primer/thebest.html


You can also go to www.americanbladsmith.com which is a school in Texarcana and seems to be a good place.

PPKO


----------

